# Is Surf Cup Happening For Older's This Year????



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

I say yes!!!  September 25-27th.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 2, 2020)

I say no way. Even if coronavirus numbers go down, the excuse will be “now we have to be more cautious.”


----------



## notintheface (Aug 2, 2020)

Of the clubs who are represented on the forum, which ones have actually registered for Surf Cup?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

Strikers strike again.  Waiting and willing but will follow all the rules.  It's how we roll.  I appreciate rule followers but I also understand in these times of ours, that some rules are made to be broken and i love that some are taking others on so their dd can play the great game.  I dont want the spies coming out to our private fields taking pictures of my cup of Joe.  Dang, some people dont want kids to play a little soccer.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

Assuming this is legit (got it from dos waterpolo coach but can’t find it online) absolutely not.  It took them weeks to do this and they aren’t going to revise it before issuing the advice by which elementary schools can get waivers to reopen because it would be suicide for them to say contact sports ok but elementary schools not. It’s looking like distanced only until 2021 or underground soccer


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Assuming this is legit (got it from dos waterpolo coach but can’t find it online) absolutely not.  It took them weeks to do this and they aren’t going to revise it before issuing the advice by which elementary schools can get waivers to reopen because it would be suicide for them to say contact sports ok but elementary schools not. It’s looking like distanced only until 2021 or underground soccer


Govener was going to release guidence Friday. Is this it?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Govener was going to release guidence Friday. Is this it?



That's what I'm being told but it's either been: a) buried, or b) this is a draft.  . I got this from DOS waterpolo coach.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 2, 2020)

Social distancing kills every sport. It's over in California.


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 2, 2020)

There is just no way, unfortunately.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

Found out it's apparently a draft that's been leaked.  There still may be revisions coming.  They had gone live but then someone pulled them down.


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 2, 2020)

So do you think that leaked memo will shut practices down? In NorCal we are practicing, (albeit distanced and in a square.)


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> So do you think that leaked memo will shut practices down? In NorCal we are practicing, (albeit distanced and in a square.)


I don't know....my source said was "pulled for language".  I hope the final document will have a tier scale that lets you open up as cases go down.  But realistically, if that's anything close to the final document it means we are stuck at distanced practices (though SoCal might get to open back up), no tournaments and no games.  I did ask him about the no tournaments thing....he said that's "locked in iron".   He told me some other stuff about NorCal, but that might drift into politics and is rampant speculation so I'll avoid itl.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

Big news and i mean serious big news is coming everyone.  I promised not to tell and just like Grace, we need to stay on track and I surely dont want to derail my train thread i started.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I don't know....my source said was "pulled for language".  I hope the final document will have a tier scale that lets you open up as cases go down.  But realistically, if that's anything close to the final document it means we are stuck at distanced practices (though SoCal might get to open back up), no tournaments and no games.  I did ask him about the no tournaments thing....he said that's "locked in iron".   He told me some other stuff about NorCal, but that might drift into politics and is rampant speculation so I'll avoid itl.


Any chance of league play?  (Norcal here)


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Any chance of league play?  (Norcal here)


I'd have to get into some speculation by my source and possible politics re the schools.  Like Elle said, we'll have to be patient. ^\_(;?)_/^


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

Another friend sent me this link from Los Angeles County education.  Basically so long as the public schools closed, not even distanced practices on La County public school fields.  There's some interesting tidbits re waivers and immunizations but to avoid politics I'll just pass it on without further comment but see for yourselves if interested.






__





						COVID-19 Update 07.30.20
					





					myemail.constantcontact.com


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 2, 2020)

Out of state tournments may be it but with out proper practices with contact, Cali teams will all be at a disadvantage. 

Only hope is for a revision.....


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 2, 2020)

There is golf, tennis, surfing, skateboarding, swimming, boogie boarding, roller skating, bike riding, long distance running or hiking and so much more you can do while social distancing. Don’t wait around for soccer(but please continue to work on your game and cardio individually) . Whether there is a season or not I’ll be damned if it’s the end all be all and let my kids feel sorry for themselves. Life goes on and moves on with or without soccer. What happens if they peak in soccer after club, HS, college, semipro? Now is a good time to have that talk about life after soccer lol in my opinion. if they miss their friends then pull up in a parking lot, social distance and bring your own food and catch up if you need to see them in person


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 2, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> There is golf, tennis, surfing, skateboarding, swimming, boogie boarding, roller skating, bike riding, long distance running or hiking and so much more you can do while social distancing. Don’t wait around for soccer(but please continue to work on your game and cardio individually) . Whether there is a season or not I’ll be damned if it’s the end all be all and let my kids feel sorry for themselves. Life goes on and moves on with or without soccer. What happens if they peak in soccer after club, HS, college, semipro? Now is a good time to have that talk about life after soccer lol in my opinion. if they miss their friends then pull up in a parking lot, social distance and bring your own food and catch up if you need to see them in person


We've had a lot of fun socially distancing with friends at the park-a few families, lawn chairs, and their own dinner. Kids can run around, etc.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 3, 2020)

You can't stop soccer. Kids will still play and practice. However, it will not be organized for now. Really dedicated kids will be training no-stop, others will not.
There will NOT be any tournaments or League games until schools will re-open. In other words, until there is a vaccine. 
Leagues re-starting in October is a pipe dream. 
Surf Inc. who is running Surf Cup, Man City Cup and Surf College Cup is in trouble because it's their only source of income. They are Not part of the Surf  SC (correct me if I'm wrong?). So of course they will try to make it happen and make everyone keep believing that it will. 
It's not about cup being half empty or half full, it's about cup being full of koolaid.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 3, 2020)

I am seeing more soccer camps opening up in August but major tournaments cannot happen until we get state guidance.   Surf Cup should really just move all of it to December-Jan  and not continue to provide false dates in Aug/Sept.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 3, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I am seeing more soccer camps opening up in August but major tournaments cannot happen until we get state guidance.   Surf Cup should really just move all of it to December-Jan  and not continue to provide false dates in Aug/Sept.


Given the difficulty in making tournaments safe, I wonder whether clubs are better off just arranging scrimmages, to be played once the state/county gives the OK for tiny things.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Given the difficulty in making tournaments safe, I wonder whether clubs are better off just arranging scrimmages, to be played once the state/county gives the OK for tiny things.


Supposedly inter-club scrimmages will be happening in Phase 3. Considering we are in Phase 0, it will take some time.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

I think Surf Cup should be Everyone in SW Opening Day for Leagues.  ECNL ((Best of the Best Bracket or Super Black))  ECRL & GA  ((Best of the Rest or Super White). Drew Brees can throw out the first Throw In   this is all in fun everyone.  I hope the kids can play ball before New Years.  That's my new hope I have in my heart.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I think Surf Cup should be Everyone in SW Opening Day for Leagues.  ECNL ((Best of the Best Bracket or Super Black))  ECRL & GA  ((Best of the Rest or Super White). Drew Brees can throw out the first Throw In   this is all in fun everyone.  I hope the kids can play ball before New Years.  That's my new hope I have in my heart.


Give up and move on to something else. These tournaments aren't happening now. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Give up and move on to something else. These tournaments aren't happening now. This is getting ridiculous.


I will never give up talking about surf cup soccer.  The next big tournament on the docket is September 25-27.  I'm half full and I told my dd I will fight to the death to get her one more game before the New Year.  Sorry , never gonna give it up brah.....lol.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I will never give up talking about surf cup soccer.  The next big tournament on the docket is September 25-27.  I'm half full and I told my dd I will fight to the death to get her one more game before the New Year.  Sorry , never gonna give it up brah.....lol.


Every time I read your posts, I see Crush!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Every time I read your posts, I see Crush!
> 
> View attachment 8461


So me brah.  Just make sure your in the right current brah.  It's the one with the light and that's just so pure my fellow fishes.  Watch out for the false currents that lead to the Bermuda triangle of lies.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Love that Surf Cup is adding the 2007 & 2008 birth years to the Thanksgiving College Cup.  You know... just in case any of you need your 11 and 12-year olds to get in front of recruiters.  

... and don't forget the College Cup Juniors in December (2009-2013)... for those parents of a 6-year old narrowing down their D1, D2 and NAIA choices.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Love that Surf Cup is adding the 2007 & 2008 birth years to the Thanksgiving College Cup.  You know... just in case any of you need your 11 and 12-year olds to get in front of recruiters.
> 
> ... and don't forget the College Cup Juniors in December (2009-2013)... for those parents of a 6-year old narrowing down their D1, D2 and *NAIA choices.*


You bring up a good point. Don't discount the NAIA schools.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 3, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> You bring up a good point. Don't discount the NAIA schools.


NAIA give full rides to girls in 6th grade. Why not?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Every time I read your posts, I see Crush!
> 
> View attachment 8461


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

*No more Posers!!!!*​
Surf Cup is happening and Ganas will be the drink.  Only the best of the best this year folks and those who are willing to take a* risk*.  No more posers....lol.....hahahahaha......lalalalalla.....hahahahahha....................bahhhhhahhhhhhhaaabaaaaaaaa!!!!

What is a simple definition of risk?
In *simple* terms, *risk* is the possibility of something bad happening. *Risk* involves uncertainty about the effects/implications of an activity with respect to something that humans value (such as health, well-being, wealth, property or the environment), often focusing on negative, undesirable consequences.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Frank (Aug 3, 2020)

No tournaments yet. Hope the next month opens that up






						Youth Sports Q&A
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 3, 2020)

Frank said:


> No tournaments yet. Hope the next month opens that up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that's all she wrote.  Considering it took them this long to put it out (this has been over a month in the making remember) I can't imagine they allow tournaments or the season any time soon.  At least SoCal teams can start distance practice again, but without a time table perhaps more people will ask what's the point.  The fact they didn't put a time table in (like the original CalSouth guideliens), and they didn't distinguish between counties with low outbreaks and those with high, is a further indication they don't intend for this to change any time soon.  This applies equally to low outbreak counties in the north, counties with rising counts like in NorCal, and counties with falling cases like some in the south, whether or not those counties meet any set of metrics or are on the watch list.

The funiest line is they aren't allowing adult amateur teams.  But if you go to any park in the Val on the weekend, the adults are the biggest violators of that rule playing soccer, football, baseball and basketball regularly in groups.

p.s. the other weird situation is that private schools can now start up sports conditioning.  But they can't be on campus to learn yet ^\_  _/^


----------



## Frank (Aug 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Yup that's all she wrote.  Considering it took them this long to put it out (this has been over a month in the making remember) I can't imagine they allow tournaments or the season any time soon.  At least SoCal teams can start distance practice again, but without a time table perhaps more people will ask what's the point.  The fact they didn't put a time table in (like the original CalSouth guideliens), and they didn't distinguish between counties with low outbreaks and those with high, is a further indication they don't intend for this to change any time soon.  This applies equally to low outbreak counties in the north, counties with rising counts like in NorCal, and counties with falling cases like some in the south, whether or not those counties meet any set of metrics or are on the watch list.
> 
> The funiest line is they aren't allowing adult amateur teams.  But if you go to any park in the Val on the weekend, the adults are the biggest violators of that rule playing soccer, football, baseball and basketball regularly in groups.
> 
> p.s. the other weird situation is that private schools can now start up sports conditioning.  But they can't be on campus to learn yet ^\_  _/^


Start training and travel to other states to play tournaments. Utah and Arizona I believe are way ahead of CA


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 3, 2020)

Frank said:


> Start training and travel to other states to play tournaments. Utah and Arizona I believe are way ahead of CA


Yup, DYS played in a scrimmage today....Utah.


----------



## SoccerFan (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> *No more Posers!!!!*​
> Surf Cup is happening and Ganas will be the drink.  Only the best of the best this year folks and those who are willing to take a* risk*.  No more posers....lol.....hahahahaha......lalalalalla.....hahahahahha....................bahhhhhahhhhhhhaaabaaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> What is a simple definition of risk?
> In *simple* terms, *risk* is the possibility of something bad happening. *Risk* involves uncertainty about the effects/implications of an activity with respect to something that humans value (such as health, well-being, wealth, property or the environment), often focusing on negative, undesirable consequences.


You need a huge. Better yet, go huge your goat and apologize to her. She'll understand!


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 4, 2020)

Does this mean city sport parks can open again?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 4, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Does this mean city sport parks can open again?


It’s still subject to county and city approval too but it should help.  The main issue is adult sports are still banned until further guidance. And if you see parks around la on the weekend adults are the biggest offenders for pickup games: full contact football basketball baseball soccer.  If they don’t control adult use they’ll get shut down again pretty quickly

So I guess certain sports can go forward: tennis golf equestrian cross country?  Might be funny for high schoolers to go to school to cross country but not otherwise be on campus

The karate studio rules are the most ridiculous. Can’t use n95s, light exercise, masks required. The California agency also admitting there masks and exercise aren’t compatible and may have some minor health consequences. Other than his black belt test, I can’t see dos going back.  Karate studios are somehow less contagious than schools ^\_(;?)_/^


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Love that Surf Cup is adding the 2007 & 2008 birth years to the Thanksgiving College Cup.  You know... just in case any of you need your 11 and 12-year olds to get in front of recruiters.
> 
> ... and don't forget the College Cup Juniors in December (2009-2013)... for those parents of a 6-year old narrowing down their D1, D2 and NAIA choices.


Well, when my dd was playing at the great Cup of all Cups when she was 12 and 13 she was told the Pro SCOUTS and WNT coaches were blending in the crowd to watch my goat. After the games, they handed out ketchup, Ranch and BBQ popsucle's ((for you Kicker...lol)) to give to all the girls after their hard fought win in 103 degree heat.  So grateful for all the money and time I spent chasing the dream brah!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Good News I would like to pass along to all my dear friends on the forum who want the Surf Cup to happen.  It's on and I'm hearing it will be a tournament unlike anything put on ever.  You've seen the rest?  Now come see the Best of the Rest   My dd is now training 4 days a week to get ready.  She was banned from playing 4 days a week in the top league in Socal for two years with all the top players her age in 9th and 10th grade grade because she followed the rules.  I come to find out not only did girls get to do both HS Soccer and GDA WHO went to private school,but many public school players broke the rules I'm finding out as well.  A true twofer....lol.  I actually wish my dd challenged them rules too and did both, but I was taught to obey the commands of your leaders because their the leaders and you need some sort of fairness and structure or you will have complete chaos on your hands. I can say with 100% those days are behind us and merit based soccer play is coming to a field near you soon.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, when my dd was playing at the great Cup of all Cups when she was 12 and 13 she was told the Pro SCOUTS and WNT coaches were blending in the crowd to watch my goat. After the games, they handed out ketchup, Ranch and BBQ popsucle's ((for you Kicker...lol)) to give to all the girls after their hard fought win in 103 degree heat.  So grateful for all the money and time I spent chasing the dream brah!!!
> View attachment 8477


Nobody was watching you goat but the goat herder called "coach".


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody was watching you goat but the goat herder called "coach".


Yes, I realize that now Outlaw.  I now call them the fairy scouts.  I came here with a mission and to get some questions answered.  I played this battle cry last year. * At the 2:11 Mark*, is the goat herder Doc that tricked me and my goat and never got back to me with my questions. I see now what this was all about and I'm not all to happy about it either if you havnet been around. I'm still waiting too. He gone from soccer and the other dude wasn;t there. Karma is always around looking for action. Dont mess with kids and dont mess with my kid is my motto


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Yes, I realize that now Outlaw.  I now call them the fairy scouts.  I came here with a mission and to get some questions answered.  I played this battle cry last year. * At the 2:11 Mark*, is the goat herder Doc that tricked me and my goat and never got back to me with my questions. I see now what this was all about and I'm not all to happy about it either if you havnet been around. I'm still waiting too. He gone from soccer and the other dude wasn;t there. Karma is always around looking for action. Dont miss with kids and dont miss with my kid is my motto


I'd say it was probably more like this one, Spicoli:


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'd say it was probably more like this one, Spicoli:


True dat.  I was all alone and everyone told me to stfu too from all corners.  I see the ending with our family better then the William Wallace from the old days.  This just in, breaking news Outlaw.  I got my DNA ancestry results and I found out my biological daddy was 100% Irish and my biological mom was 100% Scottish.  I feel so powerful today.  Tasty Tuesday!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> True dat.  I was all alone and everyone told me to stfu too from all corners.  I see the ending with our family better then the William Wallace from the old days.  This just in, breaking news Outlaw.  I got my DNA ancestry results and I found out my biological daddy was 100% Irish and my biological mom was 100% Scottish.  I feel so powerful today.  Tasty Tuesday!!!


That's great news, Spicoli.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 4, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Yup, DYS played in a scrimmage today....Utah.


Older DD played in a softball tournament in Mesquite last weekend.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Older DD played in a softball tournament in Mesquite last weekend.


I'd love to have you follow up with us, in a week or so, and update as to whether or not you heard of anyone becoming ill.  I think that's the only way to get fair representation of what's really happening out there.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'd love to have you follow up with us, in a week or so, and update as to whether or not you heard of anyone becoming ill.  I think that's the only way to get fair representation of what's really happening out there.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 4, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Older DD played in a softball tournament in Mesquite last weekend.


Mesquite nv?  We passed through there a week ago. It was like 115 at 11am. That’s dedication.  

Baseballers/softballers are far more aggressive than us soccer parents.  In the north val/Conejo there have been games taking place constantly even in full uniforms.  The police show up, break it up, everyone goes back to playing.  Have seen this happen about 4 times in 3 different parks before we left.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> View attachment 8478


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Mesquite nv?  We passed through there a week ago. It was like 115 at 11am. That’s dedication.
> 
> *Baseballers/softballers are far more aggressive than us soccer parents*.  In the north val/Conejo there have been games taking place constantly even in full uniforms.  The police show up, break it up, everyone goes back to playing.  Have seen this happen about 4 times in 3 different parks before we left.


Well, I had this experience, which is worth repeating for all the newbies here at the socal soccer forum.  This place rocks btw.  My son played Pony Baseball Mustang Fall Ball back in the day when he was 8 or 7.  My son was fast but came off the bench for Coach Daves team.  Anyway, all the top kids played travel ball after fall ball.  My son cried when he struck out and so he cried every game and was not invited to the travel teams bonding times at the field.  It was like a little click.  These dads with the top goat baseball players shunned me and excluded me from all the hang out time because my son sucked and their kids were the all stars of the all stars.  One of the rich dads had a player that was just ok.  Right fielder to start the game if you know what I mean.  So dude hangs out with me and he's telling me he's hoping his son gets picked up by this Coach Dave jerks travel ball team for 8 year olds.  I swear two of these kids got drafted in the MLB last year so this was serious baseball in Temecula.  Next thing I know the rich dad basically bought the travel ball team and with all his money and motor home, traveled all over.  His kid got a little better and actually I heard he is playing D2 baseball.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, I had this experience, which is worth repeating for all the newbies here at the socal soccer forum.  This place rocks btw.  My son played Pony Baseball Mustang Fall Ball back in the day when he was 8 or 7.  My son was fast but came off the bench for Coach Daves team.  Anyway, all the top kids played travel ball after fall ball.  My son cried when he struck out and so he cried every game and was not invited to the travel teams bonding times at the field.  It was like a little click.  These dads with the top goat baseball players shunned me and excluded me from all the hang out time because my son sucked and their kids were the all stars of the all stars.  One of the rich dads had a player that was just ok.  Right fielder to start the game if you know what I mean.  So dude hangs out with me and he's telling me he's hoping his son gets picked up by this Coach Dave jerks travel ball team for 8 year olds.  I swear two of these kids got drafted in the MLB last year so this was serious baseball in Temecula.  Next thing I know the rich dad basically bought the travel ball team and with all his money and motor home, traveled all over.  His kid got a little better and actually I heard he is playing D2 baseball.


Yeah, I heard up until recently you could have buy your way in into top D1 programs without even playing soccer


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

COVID-19: California bans most youth sports competitions and events
					

All sports activities that require close contact or promote congregations are not permitted at this time.




					www.socceramerica.com
				




Check this.  Socal is in the news!!!!  Pay for subscription for SoccerAmerica you guys.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Good News I would like to pass along to all my dear friends on the forum who want the Surf Cup to happen.  It's on and I'm hearing it will be a tournament unlike anything put on ever.  You've seen the rest?  Now come see the Best of the Rest   My dd is now training 4 days a week to get ready.  She was banned from playing 4 days a week in the top league in Socal for two years with all the top players her age in 9th and 10th grade grade because she followed the rules.  I come to find out not only did girls get to do both HS Soccer and GDA WHO went to private school,but many public school players broke the rules I'm finding out as well.  A true twofer....lol.  I actually wish my dd challenged them rules too and did both, but I was taught to obey the commands of your leaders because their the leaders and you need some sort of fairness and structure or you will have complete chaos on your hands. I can say with 100% those days are behind us and merit based soccer play is coming to a field near you soon.



Surf Cup organizers can push for this event but it's not going to happen unless the state allows it.  Just push it out to Dec/January.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 5, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Surf Cup organizers can push for this event but it's not going to happen unless the state allows it.  Just push it out to Dec/January.


Put it over Christmas break and we might actually sign up.

Right now, it makes no sense.  The date is going to keep getting moved, but we don’t know when.  So signing up for Surf means keeping weekends free in October and November, just on the off chance that it might end up being Surf Cup.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 5, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Put it over Christmas break and we might actually sign up.
> 
> Right now, it makes no sense.  The date is going to keep getting moved, but we don’t know when.  So signing up for Surf means keeping weekends free in October and November, just on the off chance that it might end up being Surf Cup.


Before or after Christmas?


----------



## dad4 (Aug 5, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Before or after Christmas?


I'd pick week after.

 Probably more important to decide on and declare the back up plan.  Maybe a fall back date, maybe an alternate location.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 5, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> It’s still subject to county and city approval too but it should help.  The main issue is adult sports are still banned until further guidance. And if you see parks around la on the weekend adults are the biggest offenders for pickup games: full contact football basketball baseball soccer.  If they don’t control adult use they’ll get shut down again pretty quickly


I see the same thing in where I am in NorCal - no youth teams allowed to train without social distancing, but adults playing full field lacrosse games.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

I heard a rumor Surf Cup is on for September 25-27th.  Hey Eagle dude, you want to try your luck again and do double or nothing?  @Desert Hound, I told my dd about our wager and she told me she will do her best to make me a winner.  She did her one one privates this morning at 7:30am.  This is after her 6 x 6 social training last night.  She worked hard on her shooting with me in as GK.  I was really good and used to stop her at will and today was the day where I quit and said, "no mas."  My wrist and hands and back are in pain.  I was diving all over the place and she made them all I think.  My son beat me in hoops the other day so I'm washed up for sure.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> @Desert Hound, I told my dd about our wager and she told me she will do her best to make me a winner.


I am sorry to hear she is going to let you down


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I heard a rumor Surf Cup is on for September 25-27th.


Your source is wrong.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I am sorry to hear she is going to let you down


When it comes to soccer, she has always come through for her old man in the big games.  We were both caught napping and looking ahead to vacation.  AZ team rose to the occasion and spanked us.  I watched the game again and dd tried that game but things happens.  She had some chances and missed.  Plus, the CM on that team was the real deal and she was MVP for that game.  We had a playoff spot until we lost that game too  so it's a lesson learned for me and my goat.  As the Shepard of my goat, I didn;t take the AZ team serious and that's on me 100%.  I will have to pay her to play harder.  Gift card to Rip Curl for a victory.  In fact, my ego has had zero competition lately so I will absolutely do this so I can win the double double LI.  I have not watched any sports online.  I see some highlights from MLB and NBA but it sucks.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Your source is wrong.


Give it up then.  October surprise?  Next year?  Any thing to help me put it to rest the better.  The girls that like to play in big games, like big game James, are biting at the bit if you know what I mean.  My dd just wants to play in a game this fall or pack it up like the Pac 12 just did.  The teasing is horrible.  Were prepared to not play this fall and will be super bummed out like the QB at Ohio St.  This sucks big apples!!!!


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Give it up then.











						SURF CUP SPORTS LLC - Tracking PPP - ProPublica
					

As part of the Paycheck Protection Program, the federal government has provided hundreds of billions in financial support to banks to make low-interest loans to companies and nonprofit organizations in response to the economic devastation caused by the coronavirus pandemic. Search more than 11...



					projects.propublica.org
				




"Oh shit, we're going to have to refund all these teams..."


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> SURF CUP SPORTS LLC - Tracking PPP - ProPublica
> 
> 
> As part of the Paycheck Protection Program, the federal government has provided hundreds of billions in financial support to banks to make low-interest loans to companies and nonprofit organizations in response to the economic devastation caused by the coronavirus pandemic. Search more than 11...
> ...


??  I'm confused.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> ??  I'm confused.


I mean come on, the writing is on the wall. Teams are cancelling. At some point the number of teams will dip below the breakeven point to put on the tournament. Guessing that will happen a little bit closer to the date. The moment this tournament doesn't make money, you'll get the cancellation email.


----------



## Futbol30 (Aug 12, 2020)

Jesus...... are we still debating if this tournament is gonna happen???????????? 
How about we just wait and see what happens and be pleasantly surprised if it's somehow played.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 12, 2020)

I heard that rumor about surf cup still happening several times lol. I’ve said it before it’s the biggest hustle going in club soccer. Promote a tournament knowing it’s not going to happen and give refunds given minus 10%. Using the number for the team my daughter was going to guest play for we had a roster of 16 players/$98 per player=$1,568. Let’s call it at $1200 per team at 100 teams total=120k minus the 10% nets a profit of 12k for promoting a tournament and changing dates around to keep them on the hook lol


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

This is my dd last year you guys and this was the Grand Daddy of them all.  I now understand what you guys are trying to say.  I get it now.  Ding ding ding to my brain and just like a cup of Joe in da morning, I understand.  I'm awake now   I still want it to happen to just get some ball in before ECNL Fall Season starts up sometime in da Fall or is that just wishful rumor thinking as well?


----------



## Soccerbabe3 (Aug 12, 2020)

From NCAA I


Recruiting dead period

Members also extended the temporary recruiting dead period for all sports through Sept. 30, 2020. 

The dead period has been in place since March and is a result of the COVID-19 pandemic. The Council took feedback from coaching associations in making its decision, and most coaching groups recommended the extension through at least Sept. 30. The full Council will consider the dead period again in September.

No in-person recruiting or evaluations can occur in the dead period.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

Soccerbabe3 said:


> From NCAA I
> 
> 
> Recruiting dead period
> ...


Well, let's shoot for October Surf Cup Surprise?  Eagle, let's shoot for triple or nothing bro?  I guess I owe you $200 now.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 12, 2020)

Soccerbabe3 said:


> From NCAA I
> 
> 
> Recruiting dead period
> ...


Yeah that was almost inevitable like I had mentioned several times and was surprised surf went with Sept vs Oct.   The curse seems like it might continue for the 10x time for the olders involving anything called surf.

One of these days when there is something played called surf college xy or z youth soccer will be really back I suppose


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, let's shoot for October Surf Cup Surprise?  Eagle, let's shoot for triple or nothing bro?  I guess I owe you $200 now.


Cutting into the supposed Oct league play timeframe so maybe Thanksgiving might be a better target.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, let's shoot for October Surf Cup Surprise?  Eagle, let's shoot for triple or nothing bro?  I guess I owe you $200 now.


How about some good news for you.....I think it will happen on Christmas break. Now that HS season in Spring, they have plenty of dates to move to in December and January. They will not scrap College Showcase on Thanksgiving and will try to have it as is.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> How about some good news for you....*.I think it will happen on Christmas break*


Really?  Karma is rough on folks and I bet rain will probably wash it all out.  Oh well, woe is me.........


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Really?  Karma is rough on folks and I bet rain will probably wash it all out.  Oh well, woe is me.........











						Recruiting dead period extended for NCAA Division I programs
					

The NCAA extended its recruiting dead period.




					www.soccerwire.com
				



Sorry EJ, nothing in September for sure now.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 17, 2020)

It's still on and this video fired me up this morning.  This is a great tournament and the girls and boys need to play some soccer games in Cali sooner rather than later.......


----------



## Hired Gun (Aug 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> It's still on and this video fired me up this morning.  This is a great tournament and the girls and boys need to play some soccer games in Cali sooner rather than later.......


With San Diego County off the "Watch List" supposedly starting tomorrow will this help  Surf Cup? Or non factor?


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 19, 2020)

Should help.   My older daughter waiting to go to college in San Diego.  Mom can't wait for her to move out.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 19, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Should help.   My older daughter waiting to go to college in San Diego.  Mom can't wait for her to move out.


My son is home doing SDSU online fall classes.  This little guy is treated like a prince.  My wife treats him like the boo boo bear that he is.  Breakfast, lunch and dinner served on a plate.  I was supposed to have a house to myself with just my wife while my kids are at school.  I love the afternoon time with my wife.  The prince I call him sometimes, is also telling me how to be a husband and a father to his little sister.  19 year olds think they know it all and I want to go off on him but I dont.  I just tell him to just wait for his turn   First grand child for my wife's side and he can do no wrong.  He was #68 grand kid for my mom.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My son is home doing SDSU online fall classes.  This little guy is treated like a prince.  My wife treats him like the boo boo bear that he is.  Breakfast, lunch and dinner served on a plate.  I was supposed to have a house to myself with just my wife while my kids are at school.  I love the afternoon time with my wife.  The prince I call him sometimes, is also telling me how to be a husband and a father to his little sister.  19 year olds think they know it all and I want to go off on him but I dont.  I just tell him to just wait for his turn   First grand child for my wife's side and he can do no wrong.  He was #68 grand kid for my mom.


Mine started PLNU on Monday remotely.    She has met her roommate and spent a few days with her and can't wait to move in on campus.   Who can blame her with an ocean view from her freshman dorm.   My wife is home every other day and makes both my daughters fix their own food during the day.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 19, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Mine started PLNU on Monday remotely.    She has met her roommate and spent a few days with her and can't wait to move in on campus.   Who can blame her with an ocean view from her freshman dorm.   My wife is home every other day and makes both my daughters fix their own food during the day.


My friends dd played soccer at PLNU and got her nursing degree.  I saw her at a wedding and she said she had so much fun playing in college. Beautiful campus and a great place to go to school.  I played one year at Pacific Christian College ((now Hope International)) and we played all those schools.  Azuza Pacific, Biola, The Masters, Concordia, Redlands and La Verne..  A friend home schooled his dd and she got a full ride to dance at Biola U.  NAIA was awesome


----------



## jpeter (Aug 19, 2020)

As is surf has a uphill battle to get approval for September.   With the NCAA  blackout extended less interest, I know they want to portray interest being high but heard the opposite with the numbers of team reduced significantly.    

Massachusetts modified covid19 protocols & rules or something like might give this a better chance for Sept. but will people be happy with those surprises considering the cost of the event?

Make the best of what you can I suppose, my player would only be interested if his team had a proper training camp or the needed sessions and work in for a tournament.  Very little motivation just to rush things to play and they haven't even gotten back to in person training yet so not happening for them but good luck for those that might get that chance for September.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 19, 2020)

It's along shot at best IMO.  Reminds me of a hole in one I almost got at Ben Browns GG back in the day.  One inch away.  I hit a high one and it landed a foot away and bounce once in the air and stopped 1 inch away, I kid you not.  Surf has a hole-in-one of a chance to have a tournament in September for college coaches to come and watch. I say a straight 110 yard par 3 with no sand traps.  If I get the news I think, I might have to had a water hazard and some traps on both sides.  Phoenix Showcase seems to be the best chance to have all the colleges come watch our goats play.  AZ might just be the place to be in AZ.


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> It's along shot at best IMO.  Reminds me of a hole in one I almost got at Ben Browns GG back in the day.  One inch away.  I hit a high one and it landed a foot away and bounce once in the air and stopped 1 inch away, I kid you not.  Surf has a hole-in-one of a chance to have a tournament in September for college coaches to come and watch. I say a straight 110 yard par 3 with no sand traps.  If I get the news I think, I might have to had a water hazard and some traps on both sides.  Phoenix Showcase seems to be the best chance to have all the colleges come watch our goats play.  AZ might just be the place to be in AZ.


Our club pulled out! With the dead period extended not really worth spending money on travel.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 19, 2020)

Seriously they need to CANCEL THE DAMN TOURNAMENT already.....  Let's try to get actual soccer training happening (legally)  then we can worry about tournaments.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> It's along shot at best IMO.  Reminds me of a hole in one I almost got at Ben Browns GG back in the day.  One inch away.  I hit a high one and it landed a foot away and bounce once in the air and stopped 1 inch away, I kid you not.  Surf has a hole-in-one of a chance to have a tournament in September for college coaches to come and watch. I say a straight 110 yard par 3 with no sand traps.  If I get the news I think, I might have to had a water hazard and some traps on both sides.  Phoenix Showcase seems to be the best chance to have all the colleges come watch our goats play.  AZ might just be the place to be in AZ.


From what I understand, the Fall ECNL event in Phoenix is cancelled?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 19, 2020)

happy9 said:


> From what I understand, the Fall ECNL event in Phoenix is cancelled?


Just like everything else being cancelled this fall before the great day in November.  I'm sure your 100% right and I have no reason to doubt you Happy.  Houston is next on my list of showcase showdowns.  I hope I dont hear this.......


----------



## notintheface (Aug 19, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Our club pulled out! With the dead period extended not really worth spending money on travel.





			
				notintheface said:
			
		

> I mean come on, the writing is on the wall. Teams are cancelling. At some point the number of teams will dip below the breakeven point to put on the tournament. Guessing that will happen a little bit closer to the date. The moment this tournament doesn't make money, you'll get the cancellation email.


----------



## baller (Aug 19, 2020)

happy9 said:


> From what I understand, the Fall ECNL event in Phoenix is cancelled?


Yeah, would be a bummer given Spring Phoenix was also cancelled, but we don't even have conference schedules yet (or for that matter, contact at practice) - so feels like an unfortunate long shot.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 19, 2020)

but wait...Surf did the study and everything is good now..... (drinking koolaid)


----------



## Mibsy (Aug 19, 2020)

Even without college coaches in attendance, if Surf offers to stream/ provide recorded games, the appeal of getting some new game footage will get many onboard.  Surf has an opportunity here!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 19, 2020)

Mibsy said:


> Even without college coaches in attendance, if Surf offers to stream/ provide recorded games, the appeal of getting some new game footage will get many onboard.  Surf has an opportunity here!


Now that's the attitude to have.  I think the same way but it's selfishness to think like that these days.  So glad to have you on the forum.  Welcome friend


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Now that's the attitude to have.  I think the same way but it's selfishness to think like that these days.  So glad to have you on the forum.  Welcome friend


Haha, share some of your koolaid with the newbie!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 19, 2020)

@Mibsy Here you go bro.  My stuff is so pure


----------



## Socal United (Aug 19, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Seriously they need to CANCEL THE DAMN TOURNAMENT already.....  Let's try to get actual soccer training happening (legally)  then we can worry about tournaments.


They are in phase 3(what they are telling families) so I honestly believe they expect to play even though we all know there is 0 chance of it happening in a month.  If we were in phase 3 instead of phase 1 like the rest of us I could see it happening.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 19, 2020)

Mibsy said:


> Even without college coaches in attendance, if Surf offers to stream/ provide recorded games, the appeal of getting some new game footage will get many onboard.  Surf has an opportunity here!


I really need new game footage.   Kid is 10 lbs more muscle and 2" taller than much of the footage I have for my keeper daughter.   Combined with many hours of practice the video will look quite different.    Maybe by Thanksgiving.


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Just like everything else being cancelled this fall before the great day in November.  I'm sure your 100% right and I have no reason to doubt you Happy.  Houston is next on my list of showcase showdowns.  I hope I dont hear this.......


 You crack me up! When your in a good mood!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 19, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I really need new game footage.   Kid is 10 lbs more muscle and 2" taller than much of the footage I have for my keeper daughter.   Combined with many hours of practice the video will look quite different.    Maybe by Thanksgiving.


All I have is stuff from 2 and 3 years ago when she was 4 11.  The great miracle goal of Far West Regional looks good to send and hope they dont look at the year.  I counted something like 6 future YNT players in that game. Maybe I can highlight all of them and she races across from one side of the field to the other side with zero time left and scores 1 on 6 and gets the equalizer that allows her team to go all the way to Frisco Texas for the Natty.  The Glory Days!!!

This is so me


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 19, 2020)

Nobody can erase that footage!


----------



## chiefs (Aug 19, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> but wait...Surf did the study and everything is good now..... (drinking koolaid)


The study will assist them through with playing the tourney eventually ; or proving that the loss of revenue happened to no fault of their own. I’m thinking the suit will happen before the tourney does.


----------



## RocketFile (Aug 20, 2020)

Recruiting dead period extended through September 30th


----------



## Kante (Aug 27, 2020)

any news/insight on surf cup for 9/25-27?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kante said:


> any news/insight on surf cup for 9/25-27?


Sounds like its still in a holding pattern.


----------



## watfly (Aug 27, 2020)

While I still think its a long shot there is some light at the end of the tunnel.  San Diego County is planning to allow schools to reopen on September 1 (assuming case rates remain below 100 per 100,000 which SD is well below currently).  Hopefully this will be the first of many dominoes that fall in favor of kids.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 27, 2020)

Rumors in CO say it has been cancelled and moving to Feb. Still searching...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> Rumors in CO say it has been cancelled and moving to Feb. Still searching...


That's a long way for a rumor to float.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 27, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> That's a long way for a rumor to float.


Sure is only because our club has been in, out and in again. That reminds me how much I miss In N Out . Pre Covid, We were supposed to get a Hub built in Co Springs in 2020. Soon I hope for both.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 27, 2020)

It has not been cancelled. They just sent out an email yesterday saying they were still waiting to hear from the state before they make decisions.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 27, 2020)

GT45 said:


> It has not been cancelled. They just sent out an email yesterday saying they were still waiting to hear from the state before they make decisions.


Asking people to sign up for some online petition to get things going I heard but don't have the link so if anyone can provide would support that.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 27, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Asking people to sign up for some online petition to get things going I heard but don't have the link so if anyone can provide would support that.


Crap, I deleted it. It was emailed out about two weeks ago.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 27, 2020)

If the ruling tomorrow from the governor  is to allow groups of 14 kids to play/practice together, this eliminates all tournaments or scrimmages.  









						California Coronavirus Update: Governor Gavin Newsom Issues New Reopening Guidance; Kids At Schools, Day Care, Youth Sports and Colleges Told To Operate In Small Groups Of “Cohorts”
					

In a press release from the Department of Public Health, California Governor Gavin Newsom began rolling out new guidance for in-person child supervision and limited instruction, targeted support services, and facilitation of distance learning in small group environments. The guidance is meant to...




					www.yahoo.com
				




The daycare guidance states:

-Cohorts must be limited to no more than 14, with no more than two supervising adults.

-Cohorts may not interact with other such groups, including interactions between staff assigned to different cohorts.

-Supervising adults should be assigned to one group and must work solely with that group.

-Cohorts must be kept separate from one another for special activities such as art, music, and exercise.

-Physical distancing between children in the same cohort should be balanced with developmental and socio‐emotional needs of the age group.

-Physical distancing between adults must be maintained to the greatest extent possible, and adults and students must wear face coverings, pursuant to the CDPH Schools Guidance.

-One-to-one specialized services can be provided to a child or youth by a support service provider that is not part of the cohort.

-Requirements for adult to child ratios continue to apply for licensed child care programs.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 27, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Asking people to sign up for some online petition to get things going I heard but don't have the link so if anyone can provide would support that.


This one?









						Sign the Petition
					

Let’s Give Our Kids a Voice & Get Our Kids Back On The Field!




					www.change.org


----------



## jpeter (Aug 27, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> If the ruling tomorrow from the governor  is to allow groups of 14 kids to play/practice together, this eliminates all tournaments or scrimmages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was released yesterday, but that guidance makes it clear in bold that it doesn't apply to youth sports:




__





						small-groups-child-youth
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				






Kicker4Life said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Signed that previously last week but support that effort if this is the one?


----------



## Kante (Aug 27, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Asking people to sign up for some online petition to get things going I heard but don't have the link so if anyone can provide would support that.


yup, kids1st on change.org








						Sign the Petition
					

Let’s Give Our Kids a Voice & Get Our Kids Back On The Field!




					www.change.org


----------



## notintheface (Aug 27, 2020)

After the slightest bit of investigation, guess who is behind that petition. Surf Cup Sports, trying desperately to keep Surf Cup from being cancelled. Gang, just return teams' money already.


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 27, 2020)

notintheface said:


> After the slightest bit of investigation, guess who is behind that petition. Surf Cup Sports, trying desperately to keep Surf Cup from being cancelled. Gang, just return teams' money already.


 You're kidding right?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


> After the slightest bit of investigation, guess who is behind that petition. Surf Cup Sports, trying desperately to keep Surf Cup from being cancelled. Gang, just return teams' money already.


I don’t care who is behind it, as long as someone is organizing a petition for youth sports (in this case soccer) to return rather than just complaining on a forum and to anyone listening (myself included).

Good on them for taking some action.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Good on them for taking some action.


Someone has to do it. And if they are successful at getting it going it not only benefits them, but every other club/parent/kid out there.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 28, 2020)

They are desperately trying to make it happen even if colleges can't attend which would turn it into just another tournament but at this point I'll take any tournament or even scrimmage and if they are doing it just for the money oh well take my money my daughter hasn't played a game since high school ended and it's not like these last 6 months or whatever of zoom and social distancing practices have been free.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Aug 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody was watching you goat but the goat herder called "coach".


DEAD!  hahaha that's so funny!


----------



## Soccer1Bball5 (Aug 29, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> They are desperately trying to make it happen even if colleges can't attend which would turn it into just another tournament but at this point I'll take any tournament or even scrimmage and if they are doing it just for the money oh well take my money my daughter hasn't played a game since high school ended and it's not like these last 6 months or whatever of zoom and social distancing practices have been free.


Even if colleges are not allowed, they will attend. Baseball tournaments have been happening in the Southeast. And although there's a freeze on college scouting, reports are the scouts are there. They just aren't wearing their school logo.


----------



## 310soccer (Aug 29, 2020)

Soccer1Bball5 said:


> Even if colleges are not allowed, they will attend. Baseball tournaments have been happening in the Southeast. And although there's a freeze on college scouting, reports are the scouts are there. They just aren't wearing their school logo.


 Good information. Will pass along...


----------



## full90 (Aug 31, 2020)

Soccer1Bball5 said:


> Even if colleges are not allowed, they will attend. Baseball tournaments have been happening in the Southeast. And although there's a freeze on college scouting, reports are the scouts are there. They just aren't wearing their school logo.


Absolutely not true. If it’s a dead period there will be no div 1 coaches in attendance.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 31, 2020)

full90 said:


> Absolutely not true. If it’s a dead period there will be no div 1 coaches in attendance.


correct, D1 coaches will not be there but D2, D3, JC, NAIA will be.


----------



## watfly (Aug 31, 2020)

watfly said:


> While I still think its a long shot there is some light at the end of the tunnel.


Nevermind.  That light at the end of the tunnel was Newsom on his bullet train coming straight for kids.


----------



## Mibsy (Aug 31, 2020)

D1 Coach asking whether games will be streamed.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> They are desperately trying to make it happen even if colleges can't attend which would turn it into just another tournament but at this point I'll take any tournament or even scrimmage and if they are doing it just for the money oh well take my money my daughter hasn't played a game since high school ended and it's not like these last 6 months or whatever of zoom and social distancing practices have been free.


Agreed.  Take my money.   If you provide a service and it's worth it to me... I'll pay for it.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 31, 2020)

With the new color coded rules and where we are in the Cal South steps to re-starting  and also the time remaining I don’t think it’s mathematical possible to have this happen in September.


----------



## vegasguy (Sep 1, 2020)

Mibsy said:


> D1 Coach asking whether games will be streamed.


We were asked to facebook live any games or scrimmages... unfortunately there are none.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 2, 2020)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> View attachment 8899


So is this Surf Winter Cup replacing Surf Cup? Is Surf Cup for the end of this month officially done? It appears the San Diego Winter Surf Cup for the end of December is real.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 2, 2020)

Does the Dec date replace the Thanksgiving date?


----------



## Kante (Sep 2, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Does the Dec date replace the Thanksgiving date?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

What a great way to say goodbye to 2020


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

I still have a chance to get even with Eagle 33.  I said triple or nothing if Surf Cup is on by the end of the year for the olders........


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 3, 2020)

We are not seeing tournaments until next summer at the earliest.  There's a reason why the governor is no longer using green (back to normal) status.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I still have a chance to get even with Eagle 33.  I said triple or nothing if Surf Cup is on by the end of the year for the olders........


Christmas tournament is a good possibility. I'm biased on those dates because of certain HS tournament that I'm hoping will take place.
So I will not take triple or nothing, but I will collect the other two


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Christmas tournament is a good possibility. I'm biased on those dates because of certain HS tournament that I'm hoping will take place.
> So I will not take triple or nothing, but I will collect the other two


Regarding, it's looking real good.  Pre, pre season coming up two days week.  Then in December, Pre-Season kicks in.  Tryouts in early Feb and then the season will start.  I'm super excited about the season coming up.  It will probably be the best hs soccer in a long time


----------



## Overtime (Sep 3, 2020)

*2020/21 REVISED PLAY DATES:*

*YOLDER BOYS & GIRLS – December 28 – 30, 2020
YOUNGER BOYS & GIRLS – January 2 – 3, 2021*


----------



## Cruzer (Sep 3, 2020)

Boom postponed  http://surfcupsports.com/surf-cup/


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 3, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Boom postponed  http://surfcupsports.com/surf-cup/


The Cruse continues I don't remember how many times now since this is what the 4-5x time surf has been rescheduled, 2x for man City.

Will be over a year since they had  tournament and even longer since there last regular one since the 19 college showcase was a rainy mess on wet fields with two shorten games that amounted to about one game total of playing time. 

Someone is going to have to take the pins out before this gets real


----------



## Alika M (Sep 3, 2020)

I hope the postponement to end of December works. We may be out of the COVID crosshairs then (or at least less in it)... but we sure will be in Mother Nature's crosshairs  (and ditto for College Surf Cup in November)


----------



## full90 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey kids! We know 2020 has been awful and most of not all of our plans have been altered or changed, but guess what? We now won’t be traveling for Christmas break because you have a tournament in the week between Christmas and New Years. Yay! And for you my high school aged daughter, no D1 coaches will be there as it’s a dead period. Way to end a great year!


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 3, 2020)

I wonder if we'll start seeing teams pull out because it is so close to Christmas now.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)

What a shit show. Just give the teams their money back and let them re-register. Quit hanging onto the money, ffs.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 3, 2020)

notintheface said:


> What a shit show. Just give the teams their money back and let them re-register. Quit hanging onto the money, ffs.


Never mind the calendar.  I'd sign up for a game on christmas day at this point.   I'll wear an elf suit as AR.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 3, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I wonder if we'll start seeing teams pull out because it is so close to Christmas now.


Starting to pull out?  Done and done and done again and again...



dad4 said:


> Never mind the calendar.  I'd sign up for a game on christmas day at this point.   I'll wear an elf suit as AR.


Just make sure it's waterproof, mask is included


----------



## Cruzer (Sep 4, 2020)

I wonder when SDSL will cancel the season...
The day before games probably


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## lafalafa (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope this is the nail in the 2020 coffin:

NCAA extends dead period to Jan.1 








						DI Council extends recruiting dead period
					

The Division I Council extended the recruiting dead period through Jan. 1. The Council has been reviewing the dead period on a regular basis since April. A dead period precludes all in-person recruiting.




					www.ncaa.com


----------



## Mile High Dad (Sep 16, 2020)

I bet the ECNL Phoenix event gets delayed too


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 16, 2020)

I will owe Eagle big time.  Oh well, i tried.  I would like to see ECNL Phoenix Showcase just be league games.   Video tape the game and send it to a coach your dd is in communications with.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 16, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Nope this is the nail in the 2020 coffin:
> 
> NCAA extends dead period to Jan.1
> 
> ...


Wow. While I agree with this action-- having coaches jumping onto planes, putting themselves and their programs at risk, etc is just a bad idea all around-- I still wonder what's going to happen with all of those high school seniors out there who will need to fall back on their stats from their junior year, where maybe they didn't play every game or they weren't on the first team, and so on. You would assume it nets out because the college seniors are still going to graduate and open up spots, but wow.

If you have a kid who is a senior in high school, crack the books like crazy. Going a sports scholarship route this year is probably not going to happen.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I will owe Eagle big time.  Oh well, i tried.  I would like to see ECNL Phoenix Showcase just be league games.   Video tape the game and send it to a coach your dd is in communications with.


How about you just buy me a cold one and we are even!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 17, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> How about you just buy me a cold one and we are even!


How about two cold ones?  I lost and it's all good.  When I lose, I lose with grace bro.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 18, 2020)

Is Surf Cup College still on for TGiving? It's still listed as a go and I know teams still thinking they are going. With the recruiting deadline pushed, I wonder how that'll work?


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 18, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Is Surf Cup College still on for TGiving? It's still listed as a go and I know teams still thinking they are going. With the recruiting deadline pushed, I wonder how that'll work?


I think it's possible, even though unlikely. But if it will, it will be a very small overpriced local tourney with no College coaches in attendance.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I think it's possible, even though unlikely. But if it will, it will be a very small overpriced local tourney with no College coaches in attendance.


You don't think D2/3 coaches will attend?  I would hope they would.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 18, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You don't think D2/3 coaches will attend?  I would hope they would.


who knows, I hope we can start League tomorrow, but then I wake up


----------



## happy9 (Sep 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> who knows, I hope we can start League tomorrow, but then I wake up


Sucks, sorry.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 18, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Sucks, sorry.


One thing I know, if I would take a team to a tournament right now, I would choose to go to AZ or UT or somewhere else, pay less, drive more, but at least know we will get games played.


----------



## Spfister (Sep 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> One thing I know, if I would take a team to a tournament right now, I would choose to go to AZ or UT or somewhere else, pay less, drive more, but at least know we will get games played.


Our team is going to AZ  for torment to and so are other NorCal teams.  Who knows when CA will open for games. Likely not until spring.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Sep 18, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Our team is going to AZ  for torment to and so are other NorCal teams.  Who knows when CA will open for games. Likely not until spring.


which tournament?


----------



## Spfister (Sep 18, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> which tournament?


RSL Arizona next month


----------



## chiefs (Sep 19, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I think it's possible, even though unlikely. But if it will, it will be a very small overpriced local tourney with no College coaches in attendance.


Why would no college coaches go? I know for sure at least a few would go.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 19, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Wow. While I agree with this action-- having coaches jumping onto planes, putting themselves and their programs at risk, etc is just a bad idea all around-- I still wonder what's going to happen with all of those high school seniors out there who will need to fall back on their stats from their junior year, where maybe they didn't play every game or they weren't on the first team, and so on. You would assume it nets out because the college seniors are still going to graduate and open up spots, but wow.
> 
> If you have a kid who is a senior in high school, crack the books like crazy. Going a sports
> 
> The 03's have really had a rough time. At least they have three years of academics to fall on.  Good luck to all of them!


----------

